# A Randomized Trial of 5-Hydroxytryptamine4-Receptor Agonist, YKP10811, on Colonic Transit and Bowel Function in Functional Constipation



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Another newer article -- found this one through the AGMD facebook page:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25148765

It's not open access, so, the full article will only be available to those with access to an institutional or individual subscription.

AGMD originally cited this news blurb:

http://www.healio.com/gastroenterology/motility/news/online/%7B2e6c22df-43e4-42bd-b011-122a53cb3820%7D/ykp10811-improves-bowel-function-in-patients-with-functional-constipation

This all sounded good until I got to the quote saying that "YKP10811 is likely to be of benefit to patients with functional constipation without rectal evacuation disorders." I hope they're just being careful to avoid making claims about patient groups that were excluded, and not ruling out the possiblity that this might help people with rectal evacuation disorders.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, kc.

it's good to know that there is finally a serotonin receptor agonist in the pipeline instead of all the prosecretory meds we've been seeing.

i think they probably made that statement about evacuation disorders because, yes, patients with that problem were excluded--but also because it's so much more difficult for those of us with that problem--depending on the severity of it-- to get anything out at all or to fully evacuate even with the help of a medication. in my case, zelnorm did not help me much although i thought it was better than nothing.

hopefully YKP10811 will make it through the pipeline fairly quickly.


----------

